# 6 months into the planted tank journey



## luky (Jul 24, 2014)

looking good!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice job,looks great...


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

what carpet is that? monte carlo? it look sreal nice!


----------



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks all. The carpet plant is glosso and then some stuarogyne behind.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

nicely done!!


----------



## D.Rodgers (Sep 13, 2014)

very clean looking job well done.


----------



## ylot77 (Feb 11, 2008)

Looking good. Its always nice when plants really start to fill out and need a little bit of trimming.


----------

